# Tiny target LBS shooting



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys! .. I did a little shooting yesterday . 2 shots on a tiny 1/2 inch spinner i made .. The distance was 33 ft .. 1 shot is sideways (gangster) style . and the other is with the forks upright .. I was aiming with both shots .and using 5/16 steel . Thanks for looking guys! LBS baby!  













Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Great shooting, nice video

Im glad you didnt get any bounce back and take out a window in that sweet camper.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I don’t know how you shoot that thing upright that like that brother! That’s some mighty fine shooting man!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

NSFC said:


> Great shooting, nice video
> 
> Im glad you didnt get any bounce back and take out a window in that sweet camper.


Thanks man!! .. And JoJo has already achieved that!  .. Thats my resin casting laboratory  lol!

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> I don't know how you shoot that thing upright that like that brother! That's some mighty fine shooting man!


Thanks a million bro!!! ... And i just do it untill it works!! . im stubborn man! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Excellent shooting!

I am thinking to make an LBS, can you recommend any particular templates for a beginner at LBS please?

Also, Joey, can I ask about your eye anchor point, do you just that anchor point when shooting LBS or other sized frames as well?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

How did I miss this?? I love those colors buddy! So this is the original size? Awesome!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey buddy! . thank you very much! There is no template out for the LBS as of yet buddy . but u have my blessing to make yourself 1  .. I anchor the LBS by my eye when holding the frame upright .. Wider frames i hold sideways usually and anchor under cheek bone 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> How did I miss this?? I love those colors buddy! So this is the original size? Awesome!


Thank u very much brother!!  i miss so much too buddy! Lol .. Im always late on here .lol .. Yep! Original dementions buddy!! 

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------

